# Little green aphid (pic)



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome shot!!


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay, that's just plain awesome! And the crashing-through-plants thing does sound pretty fun.


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

I like this one. An awesome Shot indeed!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Fantastic. All the important parts in the very narrow focal plane. Lovely shot.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, amazing shot.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice shot!


----------

